# If You're Into... then Maybe You'd Like... A quest to find more great music



## ClaireAvril (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Everyone








Just wanted to start this thread because lately I have been introducing myself to a few new artists that I am really diggin...but I want MOREEE .. Music is my life - so I hope there's some other hardcore music lovers out there who will share their favs.

There are so many artists out there who aren't mainstream but are brilliant and deserve to be found.  Or maybe there are some artists who are big.. but I've just been blind.
For me, finding a new artist/band who is really good is like finding gold.  What would I do without music?

So I will start....
So if you like *Amy Winehouse* you should enjoy...
- Adele (from the UK).. different sound, but same powerful, soulful voice with great lyrics
- Jennifer Hudson
- Duffy (UK)
Can you add anyone else to this list?  Someone with great vocals and meaningful lyrics.
and i'd like to add.. i think some of the best music these days is coming out of the UK.

I've been getting into some Electronic music too..
If you like MIA (one of the best artist's of today IMO) you may enjoy:
- MGMT
- Yelle (french singer)
- Kid Sister (friggin wicked shit)
- Roisin Murphy

Some other artists I enjoy so if you have any more recs 
Sarah McLachlan
Jann Arden
Tori Amos
Kanye West
*Common* mmmmM
Al Green
The Killers
Beres Hammond
Lily Allen
Aaliyah
Prince, Luther Vandross, Marvin Gaye, Dinah Washington, Miles Davis
Sade
Zaki Ibrahim
Uh Huh Her 
Erykah Badu
This doesn't even scratch the surface.

I like all types of music r&b, hip hop, rap, pop/rock..jazz, classical, world, reggae, even some alternative
- as long as there is some sort of structure to it.  More than just... let me take you to the club, i got lots of money, lets get it on.  

Music should make you think, make you question, make you laugh, make you cry. etc.

What albums should I have right now??.. what artists should be on my IPOD?

Hope to get some feedback.

C


----------



## florabundance (Nov 17, 2008)

Right now I have to recommend to ANYONE the following:
-Jazmine Sullivan's 'Fear' album. Her voice is ridic. 
-Nina Sky. Their song Curtain Call has been out for a while...other ones available for (illegal) download are On Some Bullshit and Really Didn't Matter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Kings of Leon new album
-Lady Gaga 
-Beyonce's track Radio is just hotness


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ I second Lady Gaga. I also love David Guetta. If you are into techno type music, you would enjoy his music as well


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_Right now I have to recommend to ANYONE the following:
-Jazmine Sullivan's 'Fear' album. Her voice is ridic. 
-Nina Sky. Their song Curtain Call has been out for a while...other ones available for (illegal) download are On Some Bullshit and Really Didn't Matter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Kings of Leon new album
-Lady Gaga 
-Beyonce's track Radio is just hotness_

 

OH yaa.. Nina Sky.. I loved their harmonies.  I just remember a couple of their other songs when they first came out.. orr.. got big and didn't hear any more.  Def gonna check that out.. 

Jazmine's album is one I have been meaning to get since its release.  So far the onces she's released from that album have been really good.  Great voice.
Kings of Leon.. never heard of but will check out!!

Thanks!


----------



## Shenanigans (Nov 17, 2008)

If you like The Killers, try:

~ Modest Mouse
~ Franz Ferdinand
~ Death Cab For Cutie
~ Kaiser Chiefs
~ Jet
~ The Fratellis
~ The Hives
~ Arctic Monkeys
~ All-American Rejects
~ Bloc Party
~ Ok Go
~ Snow Patrol
~ Hellogoodbye
~ Panic! At The Disco

If you like Kanye West/Common, try:

~ Lupe Fiasco
~ Estelle
~ Kardinal Offishall
~ Keyshia Cole

If you like Sarah McLachlan/Jann Arden/Tori Amos, try:

~ Melissa Etheridge
~ Chantal Kreviazuk
~ Lisa Loeb
~ Michelle Branch
~ Dido
~ Shawn Colvin

I'm pretty eclectic, but most of my favourite stuff is good old rock'n'roll/alternative (Foo Fighters, Econoline Crush, Incubus, The Trews) and I'm a sucker for a good dance beat.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_OH yaa.. Nina Sky.. I loved their harmonies.  I just remember a couple of their other songs when they first came out.. orr.. got big and didn't hear any more.  Def gonna check that out.. _

 
They've DEF improved for the better since Move Ya Body and all the raggaeton stuff...i'll find some links to live performances so u can hear more


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I am very bad at grouping things but I  will name some ideas if you're into alternative... in the parenthesis i put a song by them you def. should listen to!
- 3OH!3 (don't trust me)
- innerpartysystem (don't stop)
- tickle me pink (typical)
- MGMT


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't really have anything to add, but if you're in the US you can use pandora and it finds similar music for you.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Nov 21, 2008)

^ also amazon, I've found some amazing bands through their recommendations. I won't add anything though, I'm bad at categorizing music


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 21, 2008)

if you like Pharell, Kanye, or Lupe Fiasco then you might like
Cool Kids or Kid Cudi. It's hip hop with more "imagination" i'd like to say.


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 22, 2008)

Kid Cudi. my life.


----------



## rbella (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shenanigans* 

 
_If you like The Killers, try:

~ Modest Mouse
~ Franz Ferdinand
~ Death Cab For Cutie
~ Kaiser Chiefs
~ Jet
~ The Fratellis
~ The Hives
~ Arctic Monkeys
~ All-American Rejects
~ Bloc Party
~ Ok Go
~ Snow Patrol
~ Hellogoodbye
~ Panic! At The Disco
_

 

Love every single one of those!!!!!!!!!  I love the Fratellis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also:
Beck
The Raconteurs 
Spoon
The Shins
Ugly Casanova
Fleet Foxes


----------



## belle89 (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_if you like Pharell, Kanye, or Lupe Fiasco then you might like
Cool Kids or Kid Cudi. It's hip hop with more "imagination" i'd like to say._

 
I LOVE the Cool Kids. They're so good live. I <3 Mikey Rocks. 


If you like Kanye or Lupe Fiasco, then you will LOVE Wale


----------



## stronqerx (Nov 24, 2008)

try the sounds, im really lovin` them rite now


----------



## shea_47 (Nov 24, 2008)

MIA. She's hip hop/r&b/does her own thing. But I'm into similar music to you, and her stuff is dancy, upbeat, yet incredibly meaningful.


----------



## Zantedge (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shenanigans* 

 
_If you like The Killers, try:

~ Modest Mouse
~ Franz Ferdinand
~ Death Cab For Cutie
~ Kaiser Chiefs
~ Jet
~ The Fratellis
~ The Hives
~ Arctic Monkeys
~ All-American Rejects
~ Bloc Party
~ Ok Go
~ Snow Patrol
~ Hellogoodbye
~ Panic! At The Disco_

 
I'm not saying these are in the same genre or anything but if you like any of the above bands you'd probably like some of these:


Primal Scream
Mando Diao
The Hellacopters
Gluecifer
Valient Thorr
Toadies
Turbonegro
We Are Scientists
Death From Above 1979
Guster
The Kooks
The Redwalls
Silvertide
Teddybears
The Vines
Fear of Music
The Living Things
Unwritten Law
Darkest of the Hillside Thickets


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 29, 2008)

oooh.. just did a myspace throwdown.. from some new shit.
I forgot how fun Myspace was and how easy it is to find great music!!

Sam sparro.. electro funk
the noisettes.. think it was like afro rock or something.
and santogold.. hopefully i can find these albums at the local HMV

Definitely gonna check out some of the above artists.. 



giddy up!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_try the sounds, im really lovin` them rite now_

 

the sounds!!! = perfect.. 
im gonna hunt down that album


----------



## darkwater_soul (Nov 30, 2008)

If you like Tori Amos / Elvis Presley's voice

then try the male equivalent  - 

Chris Isaak. YUM. 






If you like Lily Allen/ Sade - 

try
Peggy Lee
Billie Holiday
Ella Fitzgerald
Eartha Kitt
Otis Reding


----------



## Hilly (Nov 30, 2008)

If you like Ska, 

then go for Dance Hall Crashers.


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_If you like Tori Amos / Elvis Presley's voice

then try the male equivalent  - 

Chris Isaak. YUM. 







If you like Lily Allen/ Sade - 

try
Peggy Lee
Billie Holiday
Ella Fitzgerald
Eartha Kitt
Otis Reding_

 
I was just browsing this thread and gasped. Did someone just compare Lily fucking allen to Peggy Lee and Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 25, 2009)

^No need for the harsh tone. Geez. Don't like it, skip it and go on.


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Mar 15, 2009)

If you like acoustic/ soft music try...

Elliott Smith (though he tends to pack a punch usually)
Corey Crowder
City & Color
Nick Drake
A Fine Frenzy

I like this thread, more folk should add to it!


----------



## urbanD0LL (May 4, 2009)

Drake ! He's a rapper and  my lover(doesn't know it yet) and he's from your area too , T-Dot .


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 5, 2009)

Someone tried Jay Sean ?


----------



## ritchieramone (May 5, 2009)

Any suggestions for where to go from Rasputina? They're one of my all-time favourite bands and I always find that things Amazon/iTunes Genius etc. recommends as 'similar' are not to my taste at all - Jack Off Jill, Scarling, Queenadreena, Dresden Dolls etc. 

I've been listening to Emilie Autumn recently, but for all the things about her music I *do* like, there are an equal amount that are off-putting - she just seems like she's trying too hard, shouting too much, putting on too many melodramatic, silly voices and trying to appear deranged and wacky - not my cup of tea at all.

Okay, she has bloomers, corsets and can play a stringed instrument but I can't see that she has the thoughtfulness, humour or depth to be comparable to Rasputina at all. It's a long shot, but any ideas?

Thanks.


----------

